# Top Slot Band Attachment Video



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Back in Feb Bill posted about the OTT single vertical slot attachment. I have been using this setup exclusivly. I had a feeling the bands were recoiling back over the top because I was getting hit lightly on the top of my thumb. In the video it shows the first two shots return clean over the top without hitting the forks. In the third shot they must have hit the forks they return over the top but not with the full extension the first two did. I have the top of my slingshot flat there is no rounding over at all.
I have rigged different slingshots with 1",3/4" and5/8" bands and they all work very good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good illustration ... thanks for the vid.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good test, that shows you've got to be doing something pretty wrong to get signifcant handslap using that attachment method!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I absolutely love this attachment method. Been fantastic for me.


----------

